# Poor cockatiel [photos included]



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I took on another cockatiel on Wednesday evening. To save me typing everything back out again I thought I would copy and paste my blog post about him and share a few photos of him, hope nobody minds!

_"I was asked to attend a bird club auction on Wednesday evening. I kept saying no but my grandad really wanted me to come with him. I used to go to this bird club meeting/auction every single week without fail but I found a lot of people criticized my beliefs purely because I'm 1) young and 2) female. Sounds ridiculous I know but I have noticed that many of the British bird keeping scene are stuck in black and white days and refuse to take on new ideas. These are the sort of people who would never take a bird to an avian vet, sell birds because they no longer breed, sell ill birds etc. They wouldn't want to listen to a word of advice I had for them and it irritated the heck out of me. I eventually got snappy with somebody and decided to leave for once and for all. My grandad continued to attend. Most of the birds sold were canaries, occasionally finches and sometimes budgies. It was a very rare occasion to get more than that. I also think they're more biased and one sided than anything else. I once tried to sell a budgie there as she urgently needed a new home. I didn't want to put her into auction because I find it quite sickening but I was really hoping that somebody who wanted a companion bird would at least offer for her. She was a young spangle gal called Billie. I had bought her and Cosmo together and when we moved them out into an aviary I found that she couldn't fly very well and so I was going to see if I could find her a good home that would understand her needs. Had it not been for, at the time, me not having any room I would most certainly have kept her. She was a lovely girl. On the way there I noticed that she had literally in the last half an hour got a watery eye. I assumed that some seed husks had flicked up when she had attempted to fly or something similar, and got into her eye causing an irritation. She did not have anything wrong with her other than her flight though. Now the people doing the auction were selling birds with no feet, blatant illnesses etc. with no issues what so ever. I kindly asked them to put a word in about my budgie to see if we could get her a home and they said yes. I didn't want her being auctioned off! But when they picked up her travel cage, one of the guys announced that she had an illness because of her eye! But only because I wasn't part of their miserably group did they do that. I should have asked them to let me explain the sort of home she needed etc. but anyways they put her back down and carried on! I haven't forgiven them since that and when I went this time I was holding a nasty grudge

When I got to the auction, there weren't many birds in. As per usual their was a mass of canaries. A few baby aviary budgies had been put up. 3 chickens came in (these were being sold for £1 each and nobody wanted them. I would have bought them myself had it not been for having inadequate facilities to house them currently) but not a lot else. I was just sat at the bar with a drink waiting for it all to pass over. Outside of the doors I heard the cockatiel yelp. The panic noise they make when threatened or startled. Two cages were bought in, a male cockatiel in each cage. One was a normal grey and the other was a cinnamon pied. Both birds were freaking out, screaming and smashing themselves against the bars of their tiny cages. As soon as they were put on the stage I ran over to look at them. Birds at this auction go extremely cheap so I felt very sorry for them. Both birds were in what I would describe as horrific condition and the worst part is one of the guys running the auction simply told me that they were moulting. I'm not that stupid. I knew if somebody could get a hold of them then they would be auctioned off at low prices and sold on for so much more. I told my grandad he had no choice but to bid for them. The grey bird could talk very well and I could hear him from the back of the room chatting away. A dealer bought him before we even had the chance, he knew he could make a profit

These were the last birds to be auctioned off. As I said, the grey boy had gone but I was determined to save this pied guy from being stuck in the cycle of being sold on. I managed to get him and the dealer was very annoyed. I got him for £22 with his cruddy cage 

I am now in the process of screening him for diseases before he can go out and enjoy the life of being an aviary bird with Ziggy, Cin and Bella. I won't be attending again as every time I go I come back with a bird that breaks my heart"_

I also forgot to add how badly he reeks of cigarettes  poor baby. He still doesn't have a name yet so please feel free to suggest some! 

I know I'm not usually a regular poster here, but I really wanted to share. These are some photos of him...


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you so much for rescuing this poor baby.

The idea of living things being auctioned off under such circumstances just breaks my heart.  And makes me so sad and angry. I hope he doesn't have any major illnesses, and that he gets nice and healthy in your care.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

I like Ducky because he reminds me of a duckling with fluffy down  I love pied tiels! such a cutie, good for you for taking him in, we know how big your heart is  Hoping he can get back in good health soon! (and less stinky  )


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Omg I have never heard of a bird auction
Poor baby you are an absolute saint
I'm just happy he's safe with you whether he's sick or not..he's one lucky little guy

I'm terrible with names!


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you all  I think I've gone with the name Buddy, because that's what I have been calling him since we got him!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

He has such a sweet little face! How could someone in their right mind not see that there was something wrong with him? Why they get pets and then let them rot away?
When people ask me why I like my birds' company more than humans' I should show them these pictures, thank you for saving him, this poor baby is safe at last!


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you  it is why I have little faith in humans, there are a small amount who do good, and a large amount who do bad


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

poor guy!

You're a good soul for saving his life


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Good Lord...Poor little guy, I am glad he ended up in your hands. Bird auction... Just doesn't sound right.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness 

He looks like a darling apart from his bad condition. Get well soon birdie!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It looks like he is plucking. I would be keeping him away from your birds at all costs! ..until diseases like Giardia are ruled out. That poor little thing.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

OMG those people sound awful 

What a wonderful person you are for rescuing that poor little mite , He is one lucky little man maybe Lucky would be a good name , 

I do hope you will keep us up dated on his progress


----------



## TJSueBee (Mar 19, 2013)

Bless you for saving this sweet bird.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

that is like up side down my tiel I got last month at a yard sale. He lived outside in the car port next to a home made cage of budgies, the cages were not clean, he was only eating wild bird seed, and his wings were badly cut. the family was moving to Fla. and leaving the birds behind and letting them fly free. I couldn't take the budgies there was over thirty of them, but at least I could save the tiel, my heart brakes when ever I think of the budgies.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow! I have never heard of a bird auction either. 
Thank you for saving Buddy - he's totally gorgeous and I hope he mends well and gets the all clear so he can eventually join the rest of your flock.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

This makes me sick. I have been horrified and knew of dog auctions which are beyond comprehension as they hold them up as livestock. But birds who are so delicate? So glad he is safe.


----------



## Kellianne (Jul 13, 2013)

Poor baby. It's good he's found a loving home, atleast - hopefully he'll stop plucking with a bit of TLC.
As for names, I'd suggest something relating to good luck, as he's definitely had some in being rescued - he has a loving home, now, which he may not have found if you hadn't went that day. Luck, Clover, Shamrock, Fate, Faith, Hope, Wish, Miracle, etc.
Good luck with him.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So glad you rescued poor Buddy,hopeful he will get better and get a clean bill of health so he can be with your other birds in the aviary.It is terrible how some people don't care about taking care of their pets,they don't deserve to be pet owners.Buddy is a very handsome fella.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you all so much! He will have faecal screening as well as blood work before going anywhere near my other birds. I honestly think his plucking is due to stress and unsanitary conditions though 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

OMG.... Buddy is such a lucky little birdie, look at this cute face and sure he will be back into good condition, all thanks to YOUR loving care.
Good on you taking him home with you


----------



## Bird up (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh my goodness, he is a mess. I'm in the UK, where was this bird auction please?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so glad you were able to help this bird. Hopefully, it is just stress-related plucking, poor little guy. Despite his raggedy feather condition, it seems like he still his a twinkle in his eyes. And he has a sweet little face. I'm sure he's very happy to be with you.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

So good of you to take him!

I swear I read something saying that birds develop very poor feather condition in smoking homes that corrects itself once they're in a smoke-free environment, but I cannot find it now. I hope his health stuff comes back clean!


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks all! He's doing great and he cannot shut up. He absolutely loves to whistle and sing and I've never known a cockatiel have so many variations. He's such a lovely little man. Very nervous mind you. However, I don't think it will take a lot to win him over  

The auction is in the West Midlands, near Stourbridge. There are many many like it up and down the country though 

And yes smoking can cause discolouration of the feathers as well as skin irritation which leads to the plucking. I feel so sorry for him but he really is just simply happy. He loves to be misted, loves his food and whistles to me all day. He certainly is a brave little fella 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Poor cockatiel*

That is just awful! I am so glad you were able to save this one. I hope he doesn't have any serious issues from having such a poor start in life! How blessed that little bird is that you found him!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Glad to hear he's doing great. What a sweetheart! Maybe you could take a video of him singing.


----------



## Sugars Mum (Jul 26, 2013)

There is one near me on monday... I thought it was for bird items /face palm i am so stupid sometimes (i helped someone find it)...

People ask me why i don't like people... This is a good example... It's always nice to be reminded of the good people tho, well done for saving him.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

The ones who break my heart the most are those who despite cruelty and neglect still find it in themselves to try and be content and still trust humans. Life is so unfair for them, but they smile... 
This boy has won the lottery at last


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you all  I will get some update photos soon. I have been relentlessly trying to get a video of his singing but of course, as soon as you get any form of footage rolling they love to stop


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Thank you so much for saving this poor sweet baby from the bird auction! I get so mad at people who do that to animals. They're living creatures too, they deserve our love and respect!! I don't understand how someone can look at their sweet little face and be so cruel to them. 
I know that he will have a very happy life with you. And be well taken care of!


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you! I don't understand it either, nor do I think I ever will


----------



## MadaboutBoyzie (May 15, 2011)

Poor little bird, I'm so glad you saved him.
bird auction's should be banned.


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

Those pictures are haunting every time i look at them  poor guy!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow! Bird auctions? What a horrible practice. Buddy is adorable and I am glad you gave him a loving home.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm so glad you found him! There's a lot of animal auctions go on where i'm from. Generally they are actually livestock auctions but then people barter other animals at the same time. There are actually a lot of laws and regulations surrounding the sale of pet animals in the UK, i don't know how these people get around them! Or perhaps they just hope the peelers don't turn up =/

Buddy is one lucky fella.


----------

